# My IBS journey



## Zyxen (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey there. Hope some off you will reply on this.Well it all starte when i was 10 years old. My first symptom, fainting/blackout. From i was 10 till around 14 years old i got these blackouts once a year. There were craps (looked like epilepsy) and some in the early years i had involuntary defecation. The doctors tested me but didnt find anything. When i was 14, i woke up one night with extrem pain in my stomach and i could move. I called down to my parent who was just donwstairs, and they contacted the hospital. The hospital exaim me and kept me over night. The following morning they operated my appendicitis. As the doctor explaint to us after, was that my appendicitis werent sick, just had a little cold, but in his 30 years off practise, he had never seen such lenght on a appendicitis (3 times as long as normal)From i was aroung 15 my headachs, the doctors first said that it was migrane, (i didnt belive them) but after a long period (over 3 month) one doctor told me that it couldnt be migran as it dont last that long.From i was around 18 and up, my stomach and body pains startede to give me lots off trouble, but every doctor told my that it was in my head, and it wasnt real. So they put me on psykiatrist help.At the age off 19 my present boyfriends father had a very good doctor friend who wanted to exame me, he could tell me that he really whanted me to go to a rheumatologist, as he was affraid that i could surffer from fibromyalgia. Unfortenly he went on holiday and when he got home me and my present boyfriend broke up. So i never got exaimed for fibromyalgia.I have always had a lot off wierd unconnectable symptoms, and doctors always tell me that its mental.From i was around 21 i started to loose a lot off wieght (23 kg in alomost 3 month), due to i could eat properly, without getting lots off pain in my belly, throwing up, and acids. After that i lost aroung 1 - 2 kg a year.In the year 2008 i got in a accident and broke my back two places (TH11 and TH12) after that my youth STOPPED!!After that my body pains really took it to a step that was unbeareble. My symptoms today: I got really bad back pains, (sometimes i cant walk) my stomach are more or less a pain in the ass... Its always there thoe after i started on the FODMAP diet i got more energy and feel happier. I still get theese faints/blackouts on and off, (mainly once a year last two years two times around summer) i shack a lot, got periods where i cant sleep and others were i cant get enought off sleep, wanna sleep all the time. I got infections all the time, body pains, headachs, sometimes it feels like i got no power at all in my body. In the evenings my legs are burning and my feet are swelling. They are still trying to figure out if there are something wrong with my back, (waiting on MR results) and iam still in insurance battle, due to they dont know what come from what, and some doctors still are saying that in mental ill. The psikiatrist thinks it fysisk and dont whant anything to do with me, and the doctors think its mental. I got a great doctor (she the Danish doctor who knows most about IBS) who put me on this FODMAP, and as she says it, "Iam not a psikiatrist but a doctor in specials gastrointestinal, you have to know that how i see it you are really sick in your stomach". I started to cry when she said that, I have been battling whit the system about if it were mental or fysisk.Its still new for me to have the diagnose IBS (if it D, C, A or what its called i dont know. All off them.) and hope that this FODMAP diet will help me to get better, and hopefully lots off my symptoms will disapear due to many off them could come from underwieght. Ill know in about 5 weeks.Iam only 26 and i feel that i dont got a life. Iam always sick off somekind. I cant remember when i woke up without any pains.Am i just an unlucky person or can i got a normal life?Can there be more to it than just IBS?Please let me know that iam not alone with all off this....Btw sorry for the missspellings there might be


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel a pain in my heart reading peoples stories in here, and all their suffering.. You are danish, and can understand swedish?Read the book food revolutin by Andreas Eenfeldt, i does not contain that much about IBS, but it is an eyeopener, and have helped a lot of people with insulin resistance (bad toleranse to sugar and starch) MAYBE you have that, it would explain fainting, swelling and more


----------



## Zyxen (Jun 27, 2012)

MajaSol said:


> I feel a pain in my heart reading peoples stories in here, and all their suffering.. You are danish, and can understand swedish?Read the book food revolutin by Andreas Eenfeldt, i does not contain that much about IBS, but it is an eyeopener, and have helped a lot of people with insulin resistance (bad toleranse to sugar and starch) MAYBE you have that, it would explain fainting, swelling and more


Thx







Ill look into the book asap







Yes i do understand swedish.


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

doctor annika dahlqvist writes about the same things, just a tip, she do not longer have IBS herself by this.. maybe it will help you, maybe not, depends on what is triggering your IBS... have heard about people becoming totally well, some it helped a little, and some no improvement... anyway its a good read the book by doctor andreas eenfeldt, and maybe you get some health tips someone mentioned in here that cognitive therapy also eases symptoms some..


----------



## MajaSol (Jul 11, 2012)

andreas eenfeldt blog, with the posts that is about IBS, Eenfeldt mean that too much omega 6 makes IBS worse.. http://www.kostdoktorn.se/kategori/sjukdomar/magbesvar/


----------

